

US Government Makes Slight Concession in Twitter's Warrant-Canary Suit - hackuser
http://justsecurity.org/20850/government-slight-concession-twitters-warrant-canary-suit/

======
hackuser
The article also is a good overview of the legal issues around warrant
canaries, from an actual lawyer and faculty member at an institute that
focuses on these kinds of things.

